# Jelly Bean "sdcard" file structure clarity



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I understand that there was a change in the file structure going from ICS to JB. I just did a complete wipe because my files were really screwed up from my first flash of JB over ICS. In an attempt to keep the file system as clean as possible, which directories do I keep and which can I delete?

So far, on my "sdcard" alone, I see the same files in these directories:
/sdcard/
/mnt/sdcard/
/data/media/
/storage/sdcard0/

Copying files over MTP was a pain in the ass so in order to get files I pulled off my phone before the complete wipe, I did adb push to /sdcard/.

Does it matter that I have 4 directories listing the same files? Which can I delete? Or are all 4 pointing to one directory and there's really only one set of those files I'm seeing? An issue that I'm running into is not seeing files in the root directory over MTP but all folders are displayed. Thankfully, I learned how to use adb push and pull!

Edit: Astro points to /mnt/sdcard/


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure those are the symlinks. I think the only real directory is /data/media


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

binglejellsx2 said:


> I'm pretty sure those are the symlinks. I think the only real directory is /data/media


Correct. 
If you notice, in TWRP recovery at least, when you wipe data or do a factory reset, it says 'Wiping data without wiping data/ media'
Data/media is the virtual sdcard. So yes, that's the true path to the sdcard


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

That's what I figured, I just didn't want 4 copies of the same files right after I did a complete wipe to rid myself of any conflicts in the file system. Imnuts thinks /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ are there for compatibility.


----------

